# (Ireland) 3 talks on ME/CFS by Dr Charles Shepherd in May (ME Awareness Month)



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

(Ireland) 3 talks on ME by Dr Charles Shepherd in May (ME Awareness Month) in Limerick (May 9), Galway (May 10) & Dublin (May 10). Further info at: https://listserv.nodak.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A2=ind1404a&L=co-cure&F=&S=&P=3430


----------

